# Largest knife scales I have ever seen....



## apicius9 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251148285513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

No connection to the seller and this is not a recommendation to buy them. But if you do, I'll buy a couple of bf from you 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2013)

I had to double take, the size! :bigeek:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn!!! :bigeek:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2013)

Wa-Wai-Wha?


----------



## Twistington (Jun 5, 2013)

Please someone on this board: buy this... so I can drop my fantasies about the lottery. :S


----------

